# إيه رأيكم فى الفكرة ديه ؟



## +إيرينى+ (10 سبتمبر 2013)

*و أنا بأفتش كدة فى صفحات المنتدى 







لاقيت أعلى نشبة مشاهدة بتكون فى الموضوعات ذات طابع العتاب أو إلقاء اللوم أو الاتهامات

باختصار العراك

لدرجة إن روك بنفسه بيدخل و يتفرج





إيه رأيكم مين يحب يتعارك معايا؟؟

بس العركة هتبقى من غير مفرقعات أو قعقعات أو أو

إنما لو قلبت جد (طبعا أتمنى إنها تقلب جد)

مش هأعتذر






ها مين يحب يتعارك معايا الأول ؟؟؟






الدور بأسبقية الحجز

چاكس و إيرينى

أوريجانوس و إيرينى

واثقة و إيرينى

جرجس منير و إيرينى

أوسى و إيرينى
*​


----------



## R.O.R.O (10 سبتمبر 2013)

*ههههههههههههه 
انتى غاوية دم يا ايرو 
انا جاية اقولك متعمليش حسابى فى الشغلانة دى *



​


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (10 سبتمبر 2013)




----------



## +KiMO+ (10 سبتمبر 2013)

انا لسة طالع من خناقة هدت حيلي


----------



## +إيرينى+ (10 سبتمبر 2013)

رورو ايهاب قال:


> *ههههههههههههه
> انتى غاوية دم يا ايرو
> انا جاية اقولك متعمليش حسابى فى الشغلانة دى *
> 
> ...



*ليه كدة بس 

دا أنا كنت بأحسبك هتشجعينى 

لا إخص عليكى 

إخص إخص
:w00t:​*


----------



## هشام المهندس (10 سبتمبر 2013)

ممكن ارشحلك اسم ماي روك 
نسبة المشاهده مضمونه هاندرد بير سنت
وممكن احنا الاتنين باي باي
وكل المشاركين معانا


----------



## +إيرينى+ (10 سبتمبر 2013)

عبود عبده عبود قال:


>



*ديه معناها إيه ديه ؟؟

يعنى ناوى تتفرج و إنت بتاكل بطيخ ؟

و لا ناوى تتعارك معايا و تحدف فى وشى اللب ؟

قول قول 

:w00t:

​*


----------



## +إيرينى+ (10 سبتمبر 2013)

E N D قال:


> انا لسة طالع من خناقة هدت حيلي



*ممكن أستنى كام يوم كدة

تستريح و بعدين تعالى 

:gy0000:​*


----------



## R.O.R.O (10 سبتمبر 2013)

+إيرينى+ قال:


> *ليه كدة بس
> 
> دا أنا كنت بأحسبك هتشجعينى
> 
> ...


*هههههههههههههههه 
اشجعك فى اى حاجة غير العراك 
وبعدين انا صحتى على قدى يا ايرو 
مش قد العراك ولا فلسطين ههههههه*​


----------



## +إيرينى+ (10 سبتمبر 2013)

هشام المهندس قال:


> ممكن ارشحلك اسم ماي روك
> نسبة المشاهده مضمونه هاندرد بير سنت
> وممكن احنا الاتنين باي باي
> وكل المشاركين معانا



*تصدق فكرة روعة 

يا سلام على الأفكار النيرة

طب قول له كدة

و أنا مستعدة






​*


----------



## +إيرينى+ (10 سبتمبر 2013)

رورو ايهاب قال:


> *هههههههههههههههه
> اشجعك فى اى حاجة غير العراك
> وبعدين انا صحتى على قدى يا ايرو
> مش قد العراك ولا فلسطين ههههههه*​



*طب شوفى كدة واثقة 

يمكن ؟؟​*


----------



## R.O.R.O (10 سبتمبر 2013)

+إيرينى+ قال:


> *طب شوفى كدة واثقة
> 
> يمكن ؟؟​*



*ههههههههه مصدومة يا عينى 
من ساعة خطوبة العروسين المساخيط 
وبتحضر لفرحها على فحمة باشا اللى جبتهولها من موزمبيق 
فمش فاضية للعراك *



​


----------



## هشام المهندس (10 سبتمبر 2013)

+إيرينى+ قال:


> *تصدق فكرة روعة
> 
> يا سلام على الأفكار النيرة
> 
> ...



وعلى ايه 
اعمليلو دعوه على رسائل الزوار 
هو موضوعك بالنسبه لهشام خلاص اوف لاين
يالتوفيق يا مستعده
اتمنالك اقامه مريحه هتوحشينا


----------



## +إيرينى+ (10 سبتمبر 2013)

رورو ايهاب قال:


> *ههههههههه مصدومة يا عينى
> من ساعة خطوبة العروسين المساخيط
> وبتحضر لفرحها على فحمة باشا اللى جبتهولها من موزمبيق
> فمش فاضية للعراك *
> ...



:w00t::w00t::w00t::w00t:​


----------



## +إيرينى+ (10 سبتمبر 2013)

هشام المهندس قال:


> وعلى ايه
> اعمليلو دعوه على رسائل الزوار
> هو موضوعك بالنسبه لهشام خلاص اوف لاين
> يالتوفيق يا مستعده
> اتمنالك اقامه مريحه هتوحشينا



*و إنت بتخوفنى كدة ليه ؟؟

لأ 

أنا ما بخافش



*


----------



## مينا اميل كامل (10 سبتمبر 2013)

ههه

اهديكي مقولاتي

نص الحاجات بالعراك


انما كلها بالعناق

ولا انتي عايزة ضربة حظ مربحة

بعد ضربة فظ مبرحة

وبعدين دعوتك الغالية دي مش بس تخليني اعمل عركة

لأوافتح عكا

ياستي الطيب احسن وكله بالعناق مش الخناق

طب تعملي ايه ما محبة الا بعد عداوة

والقط مايحبش الا خناقه

وضرب الحبيب زي اكل الزبيب

وكلنا هنا في المنتدي بنحبك

وكلنا حبايب

اديكي صورتين وتحكمي

تحبي البنت اللي تضرب زي كدا ياي








ولا الهادية الامورة اللي بتقول هاي









خايف في ثانية العراك يتقلب عناق ويروح تعبك هدر
وياخد هدر بضم الهاء ولا ايه

وتيجي عا راي المثل تقولي

جيت اعدل البخت لبخت هههه

مش المثل بيقول اتمسكن لحد ما اتمكن

وانا مينا بقولك اصبري لغاية ما تهبري

عشتي في كنف يسوع


----------



## +إيرينى+ (10 سبتمبر 2013)

ديه مناسبة للحرب

:w00t:​


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (10 سبتمبر 2013)

+إيرينى+ قال:


> *ديه مناسبة للحرب*
> ​


*ودى مناسبة لعبود ...
:08::08::08::08::08::08:*​ 


مينا اميل كامل قال:


> ​



*وحورٌ عيييين ....كأمثال اللؤلؤ المكنون *
*جزاااااااااااااااااااااءً بما كانوا يعملوووووووون*​


----------



## حبيب يسوع (10 سبتمبر 2013)

وليه العراك بس خلى قلبك ابيض
انا اكره المشاكل والنكد قولنا حاجة حلوة احسن


----------



## +إيرينى+ (10 سبتمبر 2013)

عبود عبده عبود قال:


> *ودى مناسبة لعبود ...
> :08::08::08::08::08::08:*​
> *وحورٌ عيييين ....كأمثال اللؤلؤ المكنون *
> *جزاااااااااااااااااااااءً بما كانوا يعملوووووووون*​



*ربنا يناولهالك يارب

:gy0000:​*


----------



## +إيرينى+ (10 سبتمبر 2013)

حبيب يسوع قال:


> وليه العراك بس خلى قلبك ابيض
> انا اكره المشاكل والنكد قولنا حاجة حلوة احسن



*بس دا ما فيش أحلى من النكد 

:w00t:​*


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (10 سبتمبر 2013)

+إيرينى+ قال:


> *ربنا يناولهالك يارب​*


*يسمع من بوقك ربنا ....
ويجعل فى وشك القبو ....
القبول يعنى 
:99:
*​


----------



## +إيرينى+ (10 سبتمبر 2013)

عبود عبده عبود قال:


> *يسمع من بوقك ربنا ....
> ويجعل فى وشك القبو ....
> القبول يعنى
> :99:
> *​



*طما نتعارك مع بعضشينا

بأشحت الناس عشان تتعارك معايا 

:w00t:​*​​​​


----------



## +إيرينى+ (10 سبتمبر 2013)

ما فيش حد عايز يتعارك ليه ؟​


----------



## چاكس (10 سبتمبر 2013)

+إيرينى+ قال:


> ما فيش حد عايز يتعارك ليه ؟​



*واو .. فكرة جديدة .. انا موافق 
ايه رأيك فيا كزنديق فاجر فاسق داعر فول .. تمر هندى .. blah blah 
يلا عايزة رأى حضرتك فيا و عايز الفاظ جريئة و انتى بتوصفينى ^_^ 

Go *


----------



## حبو اعدائكم (10 سبتمبر 2013)

عراك.. لا معرفش.. طب تحبئ نتخانق على إيه ؟


----------



## +إيرينى+ (10 سبتمبر 2013)

چاكس قال:


> *واو .. فكرة جديدة .. انا موافق
> ايه رأيك فيا كزنديق فاجر فاسق داعر فول .. تمر هندى .. blah blah
> يلا عايزة رأى حضرتك فيا و عايز الفاظ جريئة و انتى بتوصفينى ^_^
> 
> Go *



*أيوة كدة حد عبرنى

ماشى نبدأ بس بعد ما أرد على حبو​*


----------



## +إيرينى+ (10 سبتمبر 2013)

حبو اعدائكم قال:


> عراك.. لا معرفش.. طب تحبئ نتخانق على إيه ؟


*
أأأأه لأ من أولها بتسألى  ؟؟؟

أنا بأحسبك هتقولى لى مثلا : إنتى مش متربية يا إيرينى 

أقولك : ناااااعاااااااااااااام يا اللى ما بتعرفيش عربى

و كدة​*


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (10 سبتمبر 2013)

*السهرة هتحلى
جاكس وإيرينى 
هالومواااا يا أهل المنتدى ....عايزنها دم للرُكب
*​


----------



## +إيرينى+ (10 سبتمبر 2013)

*فيه عاركة فى حتة تانية شغالة دلوقتى

مؤسسة إيرانية تعلن عن أسعار جديدة للراغبات في ممارسة زواج ” المتعة ” 


*​


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (10 سبتمبر 2013)

+إيرينى+ قال:


> *فيه عاركة فى حتة تانية شغالة دلوقتى
> 
> مؤسسة إيرانية تعلن عن أسعار جديدة للراغبات في ممارسة زواج ” المتعة ”
> 
> *​


*أتفضت خلاص
وأتفقت مع الراجل هيجوزنى على حسابه 
*​


----------



## اوريجانوس المصري (10 سبتمبر 2013)

*انا مستعد 
براحتك اشتمي في براحتك
وانا كفايه اشوف اسلوبك الجميل العراك 
*​


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (11 سبتمبر 2013)

*ياافكارك الجهنيمة ياايرو*





*انا عندي استعداد اتخانق او بالاسكندراني اتعارك
بس بششششششرط
اما نيجي نتصالح
ماما امة تعملنا وليمة من اياهم*





*يلا ياايرو انا راشقه معاكي في اي حاجه
روُسية شغال ضرب عالافه ماشي
بوكس في العين ميضرش*




*شلاليت اعجبك اوووي
يلا انا جاهزة*


----------



## +إيرينى+ (11 سبتمبر 2013)

عبود عبده عبود قال:


> *أتفضت خلاص
> وأتفقت مع الراجل هيجوزنى على حسابه
> *​


*
شوفت بأة أما دعيت لك ؟

حصل إيه ؟؟:thnk0001:

جوازة بالبلاش و العروسة إيرانية 

و الايرانيات حلوين أوى 

يا بختك يا عم

:smile01​*


----------



## +إيرينى+ (11 سبتمبر 2013)

اوريجانوس المصري قال:


> *انا مستعد
> براحتك اشتمي في براحتك
> وانا كفايه اشوف اسلوبك الجميل العراك
> *​


*
ربنا يخليك يا مشجعنى

خلاص إنت العاركة اللى بعد چاكس

أوك ؟​*


----------



## +إيرينى+ (11 سبتمبر 2013)

واثقه فيك يارب قال:


> *ياافكارك الجهنيمة ياايرو*
> 
> 
> 
> ...



*إنتى بأة بعد أوريجانوس​*


----------



## +إيرينى+ (11 سبتمبر 2013)

*چاكس





إنت



 كافر



*​


----------



## grges monir (11 سبتمبر 2013)

انا جااااااااااى اتفرج
وبعدين اخش ارض المعركة ههههه


----------



## حبو اعدائكم (11 سبتمبر 2013)

يخبر يخبر-- لا مليش انا فى العراك ده---
-- اما نشوف هيحصل ايه--- لما جاكس يخش بئا


----------



## oesi no (11 سبتمبر 2013)

انا ممكن اتخانق اهو الواحد يتسلى شويه ويطلع الغلب اللى جواه فى حد
بس على الله متقلبش بزعله ​


----------



## حبو اعدائكم (11 سبتمبر 2013)

oesi no قال:


> انا ممكن اتخانق اهو الواحد يتسلى شويه ويطلع الغلب اللى جواه فى حد​
> بس على الله متقلبش بزعله ​


 لا انا منفعش فى هذا النوع من التسليه-- هتقلب معايا بزعله علطول--
 و لا افهم فى الهزار الجامد كمان-- ...
 يدوب بدئت افهمه على إيدكوا هنا فى المنتدى --
  انا متفرج متفرج


----------



## چاكس (11 سبتمبر 2013)

+إيرينى+ قال:


> *چاكس
> 
> 
> 
> ...



*ولا كأنى سمعت حاجة .. بسمعها بشكل دااااااااااائم .. ايه الجديد عندك يا استاذة .. 

بتقولى انت كافر يا جدعان هههههههههههههه دى بتدلعنى 


*


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (11 سبتمبر 2013)

+إيرينى+ قال:


> *إنتى بأة بعد أوريجانوس​*


*يامسسسهل
هاتها جمايل يااااارب*


----------



## +إيرينى+ (11 سبتمبر 2013)

grges monir قال:


> انا جااااااااااى اتفرج
> وبعدين اخش ارض المعركة ههههه




*خلاص بعد واثقة 

:smile01​*


----------



## +إيرينى+ (11 سبتمبر 2013)

حبو اعدائكم قال:


> يخبر يخبر-- لا مليش انا فى العراك ده---
> -- اما نشوف هيحصل ايه--- لما جاكس يخش بئا



*و لا إتأثر و لا جراله حاجة​*


----------



## +إيرينى+ (11 سبتمبر 2013)

oesi no قال:


> انا ممكن اتخانق اهو الواحد يتسلى شويه ويطلع الغلب اللى جواه فى حد
> بس على الله متقلبش بزعله ​



*بعد جرجس منير

:smile01​*


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (11 سبتمبر 2013)

+إيرينى+ قال:


> *و لا إتأثر و لا جراله حاجة​*


*ما هو أنا مش شايف أى نوع من أنواع الإهانة يعنى !!*​


----------



## +إيرينى+ (11 سبتمبر 2013)

چاكس قال:


> *ولا كأنى سمعت حاجة .. بسمعها بشكل دااااااااااائم .. ايه الجديد عندك يا استاذة ..
> 
> بتقولى انت كافر يا جدعان هههههههههههههه دى بتدلعنى
> 
> ...




*الله 
يعنى إنت مش بيحوأ فيك

جِبِلة يعنى ؟
​*


----------



## +إيرينى+ (11 سبتمبر 2013)

عبود عبده عبود قال:


> *ما هو أنا مش شايف أى نوع من أنواع الإهانة يعنى !!*​



*ما تغيظنيش 

أنا لسة بأسخن بس 

مش هأدوس على الرابع من أولها

:smile01​*


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (11 سبتمبر 2013)

+إيرينى+ قال:


> *ما تغيظنيش
> أنا لسة بأسخن بس
> مش هأدوس على الرابع من أولها
> 
> :smile01​*


*ولا تقدرى تعملى له أيتوها حاجة 
أنتى طلعتى بوق ع الفاضى 
:smile01:smile01:smile01
*​


----------



## R.O.R.O (11 سبتمبر 2013)

*ياعنى اجى اقف فى الطابور ده ولا ايه بقى ههههههههههه *​


----------



## +إيرينى+ (11 سبتمبر 2013)

رورو ايهاب قال:


> *ياعنى اجى اقف فى الطابور ده ولا ايه بقى ههههههههههه *​



*لو عايزة ياريت أهلا و سهلا

:smile01​*


----------



## +إيرينى+ (11 سبتمبر 2013)

عبود عبده عبود قال:


> *ولا تقدرى تعملى له أيتوها حاجة
> أنتى طلعتى بوق ع الفاضى
> :smile01:smile01:smile01
> *​



*طب أستر عليا 

أو تساعدنى على الخاص

:thnk0001:
​*


----------



## چاكس (12 سبتمبر 2013)

+إيرينى+ قال:


> *الله
> يعنى إنت مش بيحوأ فيك
> 
> جِبِلة يعنى ؟
> ​*



*يا سيدى ع الدلع .. :t4: 
بقولك اوصفينى .. قوليلى ايه رأيك فى اخلاقى العالية مثلا ..
ياااااااه كلمة جبلة دى قديمة فحت .. دى خلصت من ايام التمانينات !!!!!:59:
عايزك توصفينى و ترسمينى اوى يا استاذة 
الا يعنى ايه ايرينى ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟ ترجمتها ايه بالشعبى اللذيذ :mus13:*


----------



## چاكس (12 سبتمبر 2013)

عبود عبده عبود قال:


> *ولا تقدرى تعملى له أيتوها حاجة
> أنتى طلعتى بوق ع الفاضى
> :smile01:smile01:smile01
> *​



*يا جدع .. الرد الجاى شكلها هتعزمنى على الغداا *


----------



## !! MR.BeBo !! (12 سبتمبر 2013)

هههههههههههههههه وانا الي قولت هاشوف دم وضرب نار
وحظر تجول
​


----------



## Desert Rose (12 سبتمبر 2013)

يا ايرينى خليكى فى اللى تعرفيه ناس اتخانقتى معاها قبل كده 
انا مثلا :smile01:smile01


----------



## +إيرينى+ (12 سبتمبر 2013)

چاكس قال:


> *يا سيدى ع الدلع .. :t4:
> بقولك اوصفينى .. قوليلى ايه رأيك فى اخلاقى العالية مثلا ..
> *



*أوصف ايه سعتك يعنى ؟
سعتك باعت لى بوسة و عايزنى أوصف ؟
ما انت باين زى عين الشمس أهو

مش متربى​*


چاكس قال:


> *
> ياااااااه كلمة جبلة دى قديمة فحت .. دى خلصت من ايام التمانينات !!!!!:59:
> عايزك توصفينى و ترسمينى اوى يا استاذة
> الا يعنى ايه ايرينى ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟ ترجمتها ايه بالشعبى اللذيذ :mus13:*



*هو إنت ما تعرفش يعنى إيه إيرينى ؟
يعنى مش تقرأ أو تبحث 
يعنى كمان جاهل و خايب :thnk0001:​*


----------



## +إيرينى+ (12 سبتمبر 2013)

!! MR.BeBo !! قال:


> هههههههههههههههه وانا الي قولت هاشوف دم وضرب نار
> وحظر تجول
> ​



*هيغلق قريب 

ما تستعجلش 

:smile01
​*


----------



## +إيرينى+ (12 سبتمبر 2013)

Desert Rose قال:


> يا ايرينى خليكى فى اللى تعرفيه ناس اتخانقتى معاها قبل كده
> انا مثلا :smile01:smile01


*
تااااااااااااااانى !!!!!

دا إحنا كنا هنقطع بعض على الخاص

:budo:

​*


----------



## !! MR.BeBo !! (12 سبتمبر 2013)

انا مش شايف ايتها تقطيع بصراحه يا ايروو 

الموضوع شكله كده مش هيأكل عيش ^_^​


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (12 سبتمبر 2013)

> يعنى كمان جاهل و خايب :thnk0001:









*يارقيقه جاهل وخاااايب
هو ده العراك حداكم
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*​


----------



## Desert Rose (12 سبتمبر 2013)

+إيرينى+ قال:


> *
> تااااااااااااااانى !!!!!
> 
> دا إحنا كنا هنقطع بعض على الخاص
> ...



نخليها على العام :smile01:smile01


----------



## +إيرينى+ (12 سبتمبر 2013)

!! MR.BeBo !! قال:


> انا مش شايف ايتها تقطيع بصراحه يا ايروو
> 
> الموضوع شكله كده مش هيأكل عيش ^_^​



*يا عم إستنى 

جت لى فكرة و جارى تنفيذها


:smile01:smile01
​*


----------



## +إيرينى+ (12 سبتمبر 2013)

Desert Rose قال:


> نخليها على العام :smile01:smile01



*أوكيه أحطك فى الطابور

بس مش واخدة بالك إنتى 

كام واحد نفسه يتعارك معايا :thnk0001:​*


----------



## Desert Rose (12 سبتمبر 2013)

+إيرينى+ قال:


> *أوكيه أحطك فى الطابور
> 
> بس مش واخدة بالك إنتى
> 
> كام واحد نفسه يتعارك معايا :thnk0001:​*



اصلك مٌشجعه على الخناق :ura1:
او يمكن يكون ده دليل ان مفيش حد طايقك يا ايرينى ههههه:smile01:smile01


----------



## +إيرينى+ (12 سبتمبر 2013)

Desert Rose قال:


> اصلك مٌشجعه على الخناق :ura1:
> او يمكن يكون ده دليل ان مفيش حد طايقك يا ايرينى ههههه:smile01:smile01



*هو دا اللى أنا حاسة بيه

:smile01
​*


----------



## tamav maria (12 سبتمبر 2013)

هيييييييييييييييييييييييه ياحلولي ايريني عامله عركه في المنتدي
حط طوبه علي طوبه خلي العركه منصوبه


----------



## +إيرينى+ (12 سبتمبر 2013)

tamav maria قال:


> هيييييييييييييييييييييييه ياحلولي ايريني عامله عركه في المنتدي
> حط طوبه علي طوبه خلي العركه منصوبه



*هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه​*


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (12 سبتمبر 2013)

*هاتها جمايل يااااااارب*



​


----------



## چاكس (12 سبتمبر 2013)

+إيرينى+ قال:


> *أوصف ايه سعتك يعنى ؟
> سعتك باعت لى بوسة و عايزنى أوصف ؟
> ما انت باين زى عين الشمس أهو
> 
> ...



*مش متربى ؟ بابى خلع من الدنيا بدرى بدرى بعد ما كان بيعذبنى كتيير (احسن ) و مامى عايشة حياتها فرى .. مين هيربينى يعنى .. انا عملت نفسى بنفسى .. 
البوسة دى مش عشانك اكيد ..  دى عشان .. 






اصلى كنت بتفرج على فيلم ليها و انا معدى هنا ..

هى دى اللى تضرب بوسه و نضرب لها اللى هى عاوزاه كمان  

هو دا اخرك يا استاذة ؟ كلمتين قداام 

و هو انتى عايزانى اقرأ و ابحث عشان حته كلمة ( ايرينى ) هههههههههه ... بعد كتب الادب و قله الادب ^_^ هقرأ عن ايرينى !!!!!!!!! 


*


----------



## +إيرينى+ (12 سبتمبر 2013)

واثقه فيك يارب قال:


> *هاتها جمايل يااااااارب*
> 
> 
> 
> ​



*طب كمل يا جميل مع چاكس​*


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (12 سبتمبر 2013)

​


+إيرينى+ قال:


> *طب كمل يا جميل مع چاكس​*


*وجب يامعلمي*






*جااااااااااااااااااااااااكس*




*انت بتكلم ستك وتاج راسك ايريني كدا ليه ياولا
انت تعرف ايرو دي تبقا مين ؟
دي سليلة الحسسسسسب والنسسسسسسب
انت فاهم يااااااااااااااااااااااض ولا تحب افهمك*






ها يجي مني ولا ايه ياايرو




​


----------



## +إيرينى+ (13 سبتمبر 2013)

واثقه فيك يارب قال:


> *وجب يامعلمي*
> 
> 
> 
> ...




*الواد باين عليه مات
:smil13:​*​


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (13 سبتمبر 2013)

+إيرينى+ قال:


> *الواد باين عليه مات
> :smil13:​*


هههههه لا بعد الشر

مانا قولتلك بلاش انا
اصلي القرصة مني والقبر:t33::t33:​


----------



## Desert Rose (14 سبتمبر 2013)

انتو عملتوها دويتو ولا ايه ؟
ده ايرينى لوحدها كفاية مش محتاجة مساعدة :t33::t33:
طبعا مع احترامى الشديد لطولة لسان واثقة :t33::t33: ده غنى عن التعريف :t33::t33:


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (14 سبتمبر 2013)

Desert Rose قال:


> انتو عملتوها دويتو ولا ايه ؟
> ده ايرينى لوحدها كفاية مش محتاجة مساعدة :t33::t33:
> طبعا مع احترامى الشديد لطولة لسان واثقة :t33::t33: ده غنى عن التعريف :t33::t33:


ايون احنا كابل:t33:

انا لوساني طويل انا:smil13:
شكلك فهماني غلط ياروز:t33::t33:​


----------

